# Tech Theater Text



## Blacksheep0317 (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright..
So as some of you may know, I have recently been handed over the reins to my alma maters stage crew and tech theater department. As part of this, I have been working on bringing the room to industry standards and trying to make the program, in hand with the tech ed dept, a bit more intensive and industry relative. I was hoping some of you out there may have a good insight into a tech theater 101 type text, or a few books that could be used in place there of. I have always carried my backstage handbook just because its a neat reference, and yamaha's audio handbook for more reference material, as well as a couple rigging flip charts. But this is not quite what i am looking for. Any help would be awesome! Heck, even if someone has a sample curriculum for a class they may have taught?

MUCH THANKS!


----------



## bdauterive (Sep 19, 2011)

Blacksheep0317 said:


> Alright..
> So as some of you may know, I have recently been handed over the reins to my alma maters stage crew and tech theater department. As part of this, I have been working on bringing the room to industry standards and trying to make the program, in hand with the tech ed dept, a bit more intensive and industry relative. I was hoping some of you out there may have a good insight into a tech theater 101 type text, or a few books that could be used in place there of. I have always carried my backstage handbook just because its a neat reference, and yamaha's audio handbook for more reference material, as well as a couple rigging flip charts. But this is not quite what i am looking for. Any help would be awesome! Heck, even if someone has a sample curriculum for a class they may have taught?
> 
> MUCH THANKS!


Here are a few that come to mind off the top of my head.
Stage rigging Hand Book by Jay O. Glerum
Theatrical Design and Production J. Michael Gillette
Structural Design for The Stage Alys E. Holden/ Bronislaw J. Sammler
Scene Design and Stage Lighting W. Oren Parker/R. Craig Wolf/ Dick Block
Create Your Own Stage Sets Terry Thomas
The Stage Craft Hand Book Daniel A. Ionazzi
Stock Scenery Construction A Handbook Bill Raoul
Theatre Back Stage from A to Z Warren C. Lounsbury/ Norman C. Boulanger


----------



## bdauterive (Sep 19, 2011)

Also USITT's TD&T magizine is an amazing resource. Shoot me an email on here and I will send your some things I have created for a course in stage craft this last year.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2011)

bdauterive said:


> Here are a few that come to mind off the top of my head.
> Stage rigging Hand Book by Jay O. Glerum
> Theatrical Design and Production J. Michael Gillette
> Structural Design for The Stage Alys E. Holden/ Bronislaw J. Sammler
> ...


 
All good reference books for you but most are way above the head of your typical high school student and their interest level. I suggest you pick up a copy of Technical Theater for Non-Technical People (Drew Campbell) and Cue Tips (Elizabeth Ward). Also subscribe to Stage Directions and use it to teach from.


----------



## rochem (Sep 19, 2011)

For a good all-around text, I'd recommend Theatrical Design & Production, by Gillette. It does a good job at introducing lots of basic topics, while going a little more in depth if some of your students want to go further. It comes in hardcover, so you could buy it and use it for many years. It also comes with lots of simple diagrams and color pictures to make it easier on those less interested in the material.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Sep 22, 2011)

I would also recommend the "Illustrated Theatre Production Guide" by John Holloway. This book has a ton of pictures that follow along everything he is talking about. I used it last year in a scenic construction class I took, and it gave me the knowledge I needed as a design/tech major, but also made sense to the actors who had never touched a tool in their life. It also has a number of chapters about lighting and sound that are good for those departments too.


----------



## tabithakeeling13 (Sep 22, 2011)

rochem said:


> For a good all-around text, I'd recommend Theatrical Design & Production, by Gillette. It does a good job at introducing lots of basic topics, while going a little more in depth if some of your students want to go further. It comes in hardcover, so you could buy it and use it for many years. It also comes with lots of simple diagrams and color pictures to make it easier on those less interested in the material.


 
I agree. Theatrical Design and Production by Gillette is a fantastic text book. We used this in my college tech 101 class, and i still use it as a reference today. For myself as well as students.


----------



## Lotos (Sep 24, 2011)

tabithakeeling13 said:


> I agree. Theatrical Design and Production by Gillette is a fantastic text book. We used this in my college tech 101 class, and i still use it as a reference today. For myself as well as students.


 
+1 to this...
(Words added for post length)


----------



## josh88 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm teaching some of my high school tech class out of the Gillette book. It really does give a nice rounded look at everything while being simple enough to understand.


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 24, 2011)

"Technical Theatre for Nontechnical People" is a fantastic introduction. And on top of that, it's funny.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 24, 2011)

DHSLXOP said:


> I would also recommend the "Illustrated Theatre Production Guide" by John Holloway. This book has a ton of pictures that follow along everything he is talking about. I used it last year in a scenic construction class I took, and it gave me the knowledge I needed as a design/tech major, but also made sense to the actors who had never touched a tool in their life. It also has a number of chapters about lighting and sound that are good for those departments too.


 

+1 on this, especially the second edition. I think it's one of the more practical introductory books currently in publication.


----------



## Thelightinggal (Sep 25, 2011)

A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting by Steven Shelley is a GREAT book too. I got it my first year of doing design and still reference it. Very helpful!


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks to all of you that replied. I got some useful books out of this one, both for me and my students.


----------

